# Sleeping in crate at night... First week



## OurRuby (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi, we have 11 week old Ruby we got her at 10 weeks and she is such a sweet puppy really lovely calm nature and unless she is asleep she will follow me or one of us (my husband or 3 kids) where ever we go.

I know it is early days, we have already attended our first puppy training class and everything is going great, she is a fast learner getting the hang if everything EXCEPT sleeping in her crate at night.

I work from home and during the day she sleeps on a pillow on the floor next to me and in the evenings she naps on the pillow in our family room on the floor. 

We have been crate training and all good things including food and snacks come from her crate. However as soon as I put her in at night she cries and yelps all night on and off.

I am sleeping on a sofa bed near her crate and try to sooth her with my voice but when I go to her she is shaking. Also having 3 kids that need to get up for school in the morning and her braking all night makes me anxious about her keeping them awake all night (not to mention the neighbours). 

I should probably mention that I let her sleep with me in the sofa bed for the first 2 nights. She slept through the night without a peep. 

I would really like her to sleep in the crate as I think in the long term it will be better for her. Should I just keep persisting and not let her out until she gets used to it? In your experience how long does this take?

Thanks for reading
Suzie


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi Suzie,
Congrats on the new pup. 

I would try being a bit firmer with her. If you are soothing her, the sound of your voice may be making it worse, vs a firm "no" which tells her that she needs to be quiet. 

It's so great that you work from home, I'm jealous! But, maybe trying short 1 hr crate sessions during the day may help to train her for night time. 

Don't let her out of the crate if she's crying, she will just cry longer the next time. 

You can try music, covering the crate, having a special crate only treat, a ticking clock, or we also used DogTV. 

It's so hard to hear them cry. Be strong!


----------



## Lyndam (Aug 22, 2013)

Covering the crate worked for us ( I have a 15 week Ruby) and do leave her to cry a little as generally they will settle . If it gets really hard put her in te crate but in your room until the crate becomes her 'den' . 
I'm working on getting mine to crate up for short periods during the day. Two steps forward one step back but I am finding if I persist in showing her what is required we are getting somewhere . Settling in hatch of car without pushing thro any gaps in dog guard nor gluing herself to back window yodelling to the World she's been kidnapped is the latest success that has crept up on us and I do believe 'shark attacks' have considerably lessened as she pushes 16 weeks........


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

We just gave up on the crate at night and let Dharma sleep in our bed under the covers with us. We at least get some sleep. She will sleep through the night and doesn't leave the bed.(she can't get up or down very well yet-too little, high bed). Our door is closed so that she can't leave and the cats can't pester her. We had her crate in our bedroom and have tried everything every one has mentioned. She is 14 weeks old. She does have to go in her crate during the day when we go to work though. She is really good about going in during the day and likes her crate otherwise.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Too soon, IMO. 

Our crate three feet away from me. Placed a hot water bottle wrapped in a beach towel inside the crate at night. Never had any issues.


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

Be sure to teach your dog how to be by itself. Google Ian Dunbar's book on bringing your puppy home...in there he describes the necessity to teach your dog that he/she can be alone and still be OK., otherwise it could be a good foundation for the dog to have separation anxiety. You won't always be able to be with the pup 24/7, so teach the pup that now. Let the pup be in its crate with you home and walking around or in another room.... Unfortunately that will probably mean lots of whinning now but your pup will be far more stable down the road and better off.

Nate


----------



## OurRuby (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you all for your great advise, I put Ruby in the crate during the day today twice. Once of an hour and the second time for 45 mins and she yelped for a little while then slept...win!! 

I will continue to do this every day and hopefully the nights will get better. I have also ordered Ian Dunbar's book.

Thanks again,
Suzie


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

Here is one of Ian's books...


----------

